# Post D&C appointment tomorrow



## B&LsMom

For you ladies that have been thru a D&C--what can I expect to happen at my post-D&C appointment with my midwife tomorrow?? Blood draw--pelvic exam--?? It has just been over a week since it was done--I also have a post D&C appointment a week from tomorrow with the Dr. that preformed the procedure--just trying to prepare for what poking and prodding might take place tomorrow--Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## CuddleBunny

Pretty sure it varies a bit from patient to patient; but for the most part they will check to make sure you hCG levels are back down and they will do a vaginal exam to check how things are down there. If this was your first MC they most likely didn't do any testing on the baby to see what may have gone wrong; but if you have had more than one MC then they probably did and this is where they will share the news on what may have happened to your baby.

Sorry for your loss hun and good luck at your appt :flower: :hugs:


----------



## CuddleBunny

I just re-read and saw that you mentioned it has only been 1 week. If they did any testing; you probably wouldn't get result until your next follow up :)


----------



## rachelleigh

I was really disappointed by my follow up appointment... no tests were run, no blood drawn, no pelvic exam, no nothing. Basically the doc came in, talked to us (mainly just small talk about his recent vacation-- which btw postponed my appointment by a week) and gave me a new birth control prescription. HA! It was so unprofessional... I had a whole list of questions I wanted to ask and never even got a chance. They didn't do any tests on the "tissues" because it was my first MC. They won't do them until you've had three, I guess. The doctor wasn't even going to tell me the results from the pathology lab until I mentioned it to him on his way out the door. He then said that he had told my father in law (his friend) via email a couple weeks before and he forgot that he didn't tell us. (NOT cool!!!!). Anyway, that was a whole other can of worms....

I don't mean to be so negative! My advice to you is that if you have ANY questions or concerns AT ALL, mention them to the midwife/doctor/nurses, etc. and make sure you get the answers you can before you leave that office. I left my follow up appointment still feeling so uncertain and neglected... it was a horrible experience that really had me down for weeks.

I hope that my appointment was unusual and that yours will be much more helpful and that you will be treated with sensitivity and respect. I am so sorry for your loss. I wish you all the best at your appointment and healing in the days to come. Lots of hugs!!


----------



## confusedprego

I didn't go back until 2 weeks later but they just did a pelvic exam and asked if I was still bleeding and if I was they were going to schedule a sonogram to make sure they didnt leave anything behind but thankfully i had stopped bleeding by then. Hope it goes well for you and I too recommend writing down any questions you have and making sure you get them out. I had written mine down but left them in my bag and forgot to ask a couple that at the time might have made me feel better.


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks Ladies!! This was my first mc and the Dr. that did the D&C said they always send a sample to pathology but that since baby had died over a week prior the tissue isn't normally "viable" to be examined?? That seemed odd to me but I have my follow up appointment with that Dr. next week so I guess I will hopefully know if they were able to know what was wrong with little one : (

Rachelleigh so so sorry your post op appointment was so horrible---grrr and I'm pretty sure that e-mail to his friend/your father in law is a clear HIPAA violation!! I will try to write down questions--I can't really think of any that I have tho--other than when we can try again...

I called this morning to see if I could bring Blake (mainly to get the scoop on what would be done lol) or if I should get a sitter for him. Doesn't sound like much will be done--they said to bring him. So I guess my "real" post D&C appointment will be with the Dr. that did the D&C next week---I'm so sick of Drs. offices as of late!!! I might bring up having blood draw to know where my levels are at and then maybe again next Friday with the other office to compare--would that be a good idea??


----------



## B&LsMom

So wrote down questions and got them all answered--Blake was there and squirmy and noisy so that was a bit distracting. They were going to do blood work and decided it would be better the have them start next week and then wait 2 weeks and have a redraw if levels Hcg levels were still present. The nurse asked me about how many weeks I am when she was bringing me back---who was the same person I told on the phone this morning that I missed carried and this was a post D & C appointment---I MEAN REALLY--2 times from the same nurse in 1 day---ouch!!!

AND THEN my midwife recommended waiting 3 months before TTC---grrrr. I don't think we will be following her recommendations. I'm curious to know what the Dr. suggests at my appointment next week. We haven't even dtd since the D&C as my post-op instructions said to wait until I am cleared by my physician--should I wait until next week prior to even attempting??--I don't want to cause any damage but I'm sure hubby would like things to start getting back to normal in the bedroom--it has been awhile now----SORRY TMI----thanks ladies!!


----------

